# My Birth story of Xavier



## dizzy65

This post will be Long but My birth story of Mr Xavier Terry-James! 

So it all started with a prenatal and the Doctor thought that he was sideways again so I had to go to the hospital. My blood pressure was creeping up to. So I went to the hospital to get hooked up to the monitor for a NST, Because I was having a hard time laying on my back I was on my side so it took twice as long to get a good reading on him. That was followed by a Chat with the Gyno that was on call and a ultrasound to show what position he was in, He was in deed Head down, so given the circumstances and the fact that my blood pressure kept creeping up she gave me the option of being induced due to his unsteady Lay and blood pressure. She said it wasnt an emergancey and I didnt have to but I said Might as well before he has a chance to turn again! So she got me to get into a gown so she could check my cervix. She said that It was long he was still quiet a ways up there and I was only 1cm dialated. So she put in the cervidil and put me in as a In patient after asking my history with my other inductions. So she strapped me back up to the NST for a hour monitoring while they prepped the room. So about 25 minutes later then came and got me and said there was a room ready for me, I followed them down there walking really slowly. The hooked me up to the monitor in there and I let OH know what was going on, then I texted my mom to come and help him with the kiddos. She was asking me what was going on and ect but I could not answer because I was getting an IV in my arm, in preperation for the drugs Incase I wanted that during labor. So I finished with my NST then I went and sat down on the couch they have in the room as I didn't want to lay on the bed. I called my mom and let her know what was going on and that I just needed her to go help with the kids while I had this baby. I was in tears because it had been the first time I had ever been away from Hunter and I missed him, OH sent me a video of him and I started crying even more because I missed him so much. a few hours went by and I heard a Lady screaming In labor. At that point I decided I wanted I wanted to stop the induction haha. So OH came to see me around 7 after he had gotten the girls to bed, I had to get him to pack my hospital bag as I was totally un prepared to have this baby! I talked to him and said that I wanted to go home and get the cervidil out and try again next week lol, I said that I didn't think it was doing anything anyways. So at around 9 I pinged the nurse and told them how I was feeling that I wanted to stop the induction and go home :haha: . The doctor came in and said Okay I am going to do a sweep, and she did and it was super painful. at that point I started to get actual contractions and I was only dialated to a 2. I was having super bad anxiety to which I could not stop shaking so the nurse said I can go home but she would prefer that I stayed here because of how bad my anxiety was. SO she got me to put my sweat pants on and go for a walk, she walked with us too, and helped keep me calm and asked why i was so nervous. So we went for a couple rounds then back into the rom. Then about 20 minutes later I walked around the hospital again with OH and I told him I am cramping really badly so I think I am just going to stay here. So i went back to my room and layed down and he left back to the house.. at around 130 or so The contractions were really bad so I asked for some morphine which took the edge off a bit and helped me get some rest, but the contractions were really awful around 4 or so, At this point I asked If I could get an epidural because I couldnt take it any more. at around 430/5 the guy came to administer the epidural, It was really hard for me tosit up I was in so much pain but the nurse came and held on to me and helped me focus so I could get it in, it was hard to sit still through the contractions but I managed. It took half an hour for it to kick in or so, and it only worked on half my body but it was enough that I could make it through the rest of my labor with out feeling awful. at around 7 they checked me again and I was at a 9 but they thought he had turned again so they rang the doctor to come look. The shift change was at 7 but the nurse that had been with me all night wanted to make sure I was okay so she stayed with me until the doctor had gotten in there. He did his assessment and said that he could feel babes head but there was just so much water blocking his head so that,s why they couldn't feel him properly. so he said he was going to break my water and help guide the head down. I asked him to do an ultrasound just to make sure, and sure enough he was head down! The nurse had prepped me just incase I needed a C section but that was un necesssary! so he slowly broke my water and as he did that Xavier slowly moved down, he told me to wait through 4 contractions and then try and push.. I pushed for about 20 or so minutes, i had to stop right as Xavier was crowning because his cord was wrapped around his neck twice so they had to cut that before he could come out! once he was free of his cord he was brought out and placed onto my chest for a minute or two, but quickly had to be moved for oxygen! It was at this point they did there assesment on him and found out he had a low Resp Rate, meaning he breathes really slowly. But they didn't think anything of it.. Once he was breathing properly they passed him to me and I cuddled him for a couple hours, then I was able to go have a shower and clean up.. The nurse helped me with that.. OH made it there 1 hour after Xavier was born, and he snuggled him while I went and got cleaned up!!


----------



## dizzy65

The days to follow...

I had no idea of what was about to come. They had checked on his breathing a few times and each time they told me that his breathing was slowly I didn't think anything of it.. So the next day we go to get ready to leave we have the room packed just waiting on a last minute assessment for Xavier. and we had to wait for him to poop! once he did that I pinged the nurse who said again he was breathing slowly but to get ready to leave.. So we were all ready I showered and what not, then right when OH got there they told me that we had to wait for a pediatrician to come look over him. So It was a few hours and the pediatrician go there and told us that she was worried about him and told me about some tests that she was going to do. but then she said he needs some extra monitoring so he was being moved into the NICU (the nursery). So i had a melt down OH said it was fine it was only a 24 hours monitoring then we could go home. I got discharged but they gave us this room called the Parent room so I did not have to leave the hospital because of the COVID thing. They also still gave me meals because of them not wanting me to leave. The nights and days were long and hard, with every day I would get my hopes up that we were going home and every day they would tell me no not today we don't feel he is ready yet! The nights were long, I remember walking to the nursery total Mombie and seeing all the people in Labor coming in and out.. I skipped the early morning feed so I could get some rest. I had pumped milk for them so he could take that. The days before that before my milk had come in he was doing formula too so his blood sugar would come up. and it did he was getting sugar pokes every 3 hours for the first two days then every 6 then every 12 tell not at all. On the very last day I was in that nursery he had a major desat where his Oxygyn and heart rate went down quiet a bit. well that was enough for them to get us sent down to a bigger hospital 5 hours away. When they told us this I cried I didnt want to go, I had to get my older boys to my moms, OHs daughters wernt to his moms.. within 2 hours I had to be back at the hospital with my things packed as were to fly out.. I was in hysterics.

The team that flew us out were really super nice and talked to me the whole time and made me feel better, we took a ambulance to the air port then flew out from there. the flight only lasted about a hour.. We hit turbulence the Guy asked if I was okay, I felt like I was going to be sick haha! It was raining and quiet cold when we got there. When we got to the hospital, there was a whole nother team of doctors waiting for us! they did his assessment and told me I could sleep in his room. Yay! once all the craziness dyed down and it was just me and Him things felt better. I watched the doctors preform the assessment and the covid swab, they commented how healthy he looked and they hardly ever get really healthy Babies in here!! The next Day OH and our son and his niece came so I felt better once they had gotten into town! The hospital put us up in a hotel so we had to go find that and check in! The days to follow had lots of tests with no answers, lots of differant doctors lots of ultra sounds and X rays and every test you could think of and still no answers.. Then on Saturday after the final set of tests were done I had asked about going home.. The pediatrician had said we could either that day or the day after, but then the head Doctor said they needed to wait a couple extra days for monitoring with no De Sats. So that is 1 week of no de sats before we could go home!

Monday came around and they did his discharge assesment and it was finally time to go home! there is a lot of appointments upon discharge and a lot of stuff that needs to be done. among these things is a heart Specialist appointment at 1 year of age.. The first night I had Xavier home I had a melt down because I was so nervous to take care of him with out the machines monitoring him, OH said it was fine and he is tough and he will be fine.. We are on day 3 now and I keep making sure he is breathing every two seconds lol but I am so happy to have him home!

He had a weight check yesterday he is 7lbs7oz.. He is going up roughly 2oz a day she says he is doing phenominal and to keep up the good work!! My little NICU warrior :cloud9: I dont know what the future looks like for him and if this will effect him at all but we will keep on doing what we are doing! and everything will be just fine :cloud9:


----------



## dizzy65

Xavier


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! He's gorgeous :cloud9:
I'm sorry all the difficulties you both went through at the start. I hope things are settled down now <3


----------

